
What If Marx, Friedman and Smith Founded a Startup? Coinless This Is Their ICO - coinless
http://coinless.io/
======
coinless
Coinless emerges as a response to the world speculative ecosystem of the
cryptocurrencies, which adds value to what in essence has “no value”.

COINLESS breaks the paradigm of the “Great Bubble Pop”, being the only
currency capable of overcoming the limitations and obstacles of the scheme,
because it doesn’t belong to a regulated economic system, bringing security
and stability to all those who understand the project of the founding fathers,
three great economists that besides their contradictions, always really wanted
to bring economic freedom to the people. The values of the brand and the team
are explicit. Our users will have an exchange currency which will always have
the same inverted value, and will be able to generate revenue, even though
this will be directly linked to the participation of people for such growth.
Our objective as a brand is to present a cryptocoin with free convertibility,
allowing investors to participate of this concept.

Founders

Karl Marx: Tired of being confused with a money hater, Marx helped develop
Coinless on the base of a decentralized organized community owning their own
means of production, as a revolutionary idea. “A ghost is haunting the
internet, the ghost of Coinless”.

Milton Friedman: Milton loves money. For this reason he helped conceptualizing
Coinless, pseudo-money with no sense and no controls. “The one thing that’s
missing, but that will soon be developed, is an unreliable e-cash, a method
whereby on the Internet you can transfer funds from A to B , without A knowing
B or B knowing A, without reason at all, to do nothing with it”.

Adam Smith: He knows a lot about money, banks and debts, but it is the love
for dutch tulips that makes him the most tasteful of founders any currency
could have. “Whoever derives his revenue from a fund which is his own, must
draw it either from luck, or from Coinless, this is the way it is meant to
be”.

Coinless.io

